# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mbi Poezine Rumune

## Askusho

*Nga Kopi Kyçyku, Akademik*


*Në dallim nga poezitë e mjaft vendeve të tjera, në poezinë rumune mund të thuhet se është shkak habie kur del ndonjë poet i rëndomtë e jo një i pazakontë.

*
I papërsëritshmi Dostojevski, krahas veprave madhore, na ka lënë edhe mjaft thënie-perla për nga hijeshia e thellësia e mesazhit. Ja njëra syresh: Bukuria do ta shpëtojë botën. E, sikurse dihet, njëra nga këto bukuri, poezia, mbetet gur prove për imazhet plot dritë e beftësinë e stileve. Në hapësirat e imagjinares, e përfytyrimit, përftohet minuta e amëshuar, ndjesia e bllokimit të kohës, ndjesia e dëshirës për ta pavdekësuar shembëlltyrën e gjithçkaje që vdes apo që është e vdekshme. Poezia, kjo pasqyrë magjike e kohës, zhbiron epoka, qënie, gjendje shpirtërore dhe i fikson në celuloidin e vet imaterial. Aq këndellës mund të bëhen vargjet, saqë të shtyjnë të mendosh se mrekullitë e botës nuk janë shtatë, por të panumurta: mjaft të përpiqesh ti zbulosh tek një Dante, një Shekspir, një Gëte, një Pushkin... 
Jo rastësisht poezia rumune është cilësuar nga kritika evropiane si një ndër më të fuqishmet e novatoret në Kontinentin Plak e jashtë tij. Buruar nga një folklor ballkanas me epje më tepër lirike se sa epike, kjo poezi nxori gjatë dy shekujve të fundit një sërë viganësh të vargut, të cilët bënë të mundur jo vetëm ngjizjen e rumanishtes moderne, por edhe të një poetike krejt të veçantë. 
Në dallim nga poezitë e mjaft vendeve të tjera, në poezinë rumune mund të thuhet se është shkak habie kur del ndonjë poet i rëndomtë e jo një i pazakontë. Veç talenteve dhe këndvështrimeve nga më befasueset, poezinë rumune e mbështet, por edhe e udhon, në kohë e në hapësirë, një kritikë letrare tejet serioze, e cila tradicionalisht ka hequr dorë nga cakimet e ngushta, për t'iu kushtuar kryekëput mbarëvajtjes së kësaj pasurie kombëtare, poezisë pra, që e ndihmon rumanishten të mos ndihet "gjuhë e vogël" në koncertin e gjuhëve të qarkullimit ndërkombëtar. 
Vlen të theksohet se, megjithë përkimet, shkëmbimet dhe huazimet e ndërsjella e të natyrshme që poezia rumune kryen me poezinë e madhe të vendeve dhe të gjuhëve të tjera, bie në sy një dukuri mjaft interesante: përpara se të ndikohet nga vizionet dhe risitë e simotrave të tjera, poezia rumune i zbulon ato në vetvete, në bërthamat e poezisë së folur e të kënduar vendase.
Deri më sot, pa zënë në gojë përkthimet e shumta nga vepra e Emineskut, Eftimiut, Argezit etj, shqipes i janë dhuruar edhe poetë të tjerë të nivelit evropian, si Nikita Stënesku, Marin Soresku, Ana Blandiana, Xheo Bogza, por më fort krijime autorësh jo dhe aq të njohur, që shqipëruesit përkatës i kanë tërhequr vëmendjen. 
Në Rumani, qysh në vitet '20 të shekullit të kaluar janë botuar disa antologji të poezisë kombëtare. Në dhjetëvjetshin e fundit, tri kanë qënë antologjitë më të pranuara e njëherazi më të diskutuara: megaantologjia e kritikut të njohur Laurenciu Uliç (10 vëllime, 300 autorë, 1001 poezi, Bukuresht, 1997), "Antologjia e shkurtër e poezisë rumune" e kritikut tjetër rumun Dan-Silviu Boeresku (1 vëllim, 66 autorë, 66 poezi, Bukuresht, 1999) dhe "Poezia e pyllit" (10 vëllime, 300 autorë, Bukuresht, 2001) e poetit dhe botuesit rumun Radu Kërneç. 
Kuptohet që zgjedhja e autorëve nga gjiri i një populli, që ka pasur e ka një yllësi të vërtetë poetësh, mes tyre edhe tre kandidatë për Çmimin Nobel, - poetët Luçian Blaga, Nikita Stënesku e Marin Soresku, - nuk është e lehtë. 
Mund të them se në lëmin e përkthimeve u futa me pasion, zell e durim qysh në fillimvitet '60 të shekullit të shkuar, kur guxova të përkthej e të botoj në shtypin rumun poezi të Nonda Bulkës. Vazhdova me shqipërime të krijimeve të mjaft autorësh turq, italianë, rumunë, rusë, maqedonas, francezë etj dhe vetëm paskëtaj mendova se isha në gjendje dhe gëzoja të drejtën të dilja para bashkëkombësve të mi me një antologji me 100 poetë rumunë, të cilën e dorëzova në Tiranë, në Shtëpinë Botuese Mësonjëtorja (me sugjerimin entusiazt të poetit Xhevahir Spahiu) e më pas (2001) edhe në Shtëpinë Botuese Toena... 
Koha rrodhi e unë nuk ndenja duarlidhur. Antologjinë e mësipërme e pasurova ndjeshëm dhe mendoj se tani ajo është edhe më e plotë, edhe më e arrirë. Si gjithmonë, kam bërë kujdes që të jem traduttore, jo traditore, pra përdorimin e begatisë shprehëse, të figurave letraro-artistike dhe gjuhësore-stilistike të shqipes, të mos e bëj në kurriz të vlerave origjinale të poetëve përkatës, por duke respektuar me fanatizëm shkencor përmbajtjen, frymën, traditën, formën, metrin, rimën e mesazhin e secilit. Se sa ia kam dalë mbanë, fjalën shpresoj ta thonë lexuesit, njohësit e rumanishtes e të shqipes, kritikët e studiuesit e letërsisë, në veçanti të poezisë. 
Jam përpjekur që secila nga moshat e lirikës rumune të përfaqësohet nga një numur bindës autorësh dhe krijimesh. Poetët, që tashmë konsiderohen klasikë, përbëjnë padyshim mbështetjen e natyrshme, pa të cilën krijuesit e rinj pasmodernë as që do të kishin arritur të shfaqeshin në arenën e letërsisë. Në këtë vështrim kjo antologji duhet lexuar edhe si një homazh, aspak polemik, për moshat poetike që tashmë janë historizuar nga pikëpamja estetike.
Përzgjedhja nis me disa autorë, që paraprijnë më të rëndësishmin poet modern rumun, Mihai Emineskun. Sidomos në raport me veprën e tij, poetët e periudhës dyzetetetë  (Heliade, Grigore Aleksandresku, Kërlova), madje edhe më i hershmi ndër ta, Dosoftei (1624-1693), na shfaqen si paramodernë. 
Me Emineskun gjendemi para njësimit tronditës me hierarkinë e poezisë së madhe, përtej kufijve të një vendi apo të një historie të letërsisë. Prandaj poezitë e përzgjedhura për këtë antologji shpalosin në tërësi veprën lirike emineskiane, e cila gjallon përherë në situatën e rimarrjes së elementëve poetikë dhe protopoetikë të mëparshëm e të krijimit njëheresh të tharmit të ndryshimeve të mëpasme në lirikën rumune. Kjo sintezë fillestare, njëherazi retrospektive dhe perspektive, gjen shprehje të jashtëzakonshme në një krijimtari tejet të ngjeshur dhe tepër domethënëse.
Ndikimi i Emineskut mbi disa poetë shqiptarë shfaqet në mënyrë të natyrshme mbi bazën e mjaft të dhënave ontologjike që i kanë të përbashkëta të dyja kulturat tona: kërkimi i identitetit, kulti i Motit të Madh (tek Eminesku  koha protohistorike dake), kalimi nga kanuni ritualor i orientalizuar, në diskursin social dhe kombëtar të pjekur në poezinë shqiptare të gjysmës së parë të shekullit XIX (poetë shqiptarë të mëvonshëm, që do të trajtonin të njëjtat tema e motive, do të gjenin në Letrat e Emineskut një model). Përveç kësaj, Eminesku besonte në ekzistencën e një nënshtrese kulturore të përbashkët iliro-trake: Trakët dhe ilirët ishin popuj të farefisnuar. Pasardhësit e ilirëve janë shqiptarët e sotëm, në Trakë janë lindur rumunët. Miklosich na ka kumtuar nja pesëdhjetë fjalë, një pjesë e të cilave kanë në të dyja gjuhët trajtë dhe kuptim të posaçëm. Një numur i madh fjalësh latine kanë kaluar nga rumunët jo vetëm në gjuhën bullgare, por edhe në të gjitha gjuhët e Gadishullit (Shih: Eminesku-tretem në flakë, Dialogje me emineskologë të botës, realizuar nga Mihai Çimpoi, Shtëpia Botuese Litera-David, Kishinjev-Bukuresht, 1999, f. 129). 
Eminesku ka dëshmuar një dashuri të madhe ndaj Shqipërisë dhe ndaj popullit shqiptar. Për shembull, në gazetën Timpul (1880), kur bënte fjalë për familjen Gjika, nga e cila rrjedhin princi Albert dhe Dora dIstria, ai shkruan: Ndër sundimtarët fanariotë, vetëm një familje është shquar për dashuri ndaj viseve rumune, për vetëflijim me jetë dhe për integritetin e atdheut: Gjikajt. E po mirë, Gjikajt nuk kanë qënë fanariotë të mirëfilltë, por shqiptarë. Ca më shumë: Eminesku ka pohuar se i pëlqente jashtë mase gjuha shqipe dhe se ishte duke e mësuar (shih Xh. Kalinesku, Jeta e Emineskut, monografi e përkthyer në shqip nga Kopi Kyçyku dhe e botuar në Tiranë më 1993). Në poezinë Dojna, ku Që nga Nistri gjer në Tisë / Qënka nderë perde e zisë / Dhe rumuni qan me lot, / Nga të huajt spo çan dot, apo në Letrën I, Eminesku nuk i përmend e nuk i trajton shqiptarët si të huaj. 
Cekëm pak më lart faktin që Eminesku ka pasur ndikim në poetët shqiptarë. Në bazë të të dhënave që kemi grumbulluar, del se në periudhën midis dy luftrave, Eminesku, ashtu si në mbarë Evropën, edhe në Shqipëri është cilësuar njëzëri si poeti më i madh i rumunëve, madje, për rezonancën e fuqishme të fjalës së tij, duke u cilësuar jo vetëm poet rumun, por evropian, me kalimin e kohës Eminesku u bë gjithçka e vlefshme që ka Rumania si përmasë shpirtërore. 
Shumë shqiptarë, njerëz të kulturës, shkrimtarë etj, kanë shprehur admirimin për nivelin e lartë të mendimit e të ndjesisë së poetit kombëtar rumun. Qysh në bankat e shkollës së lartë në Bukuresht, poeti, prozatori dhe përkthyesi i shquar shqiptar, Dhimitër Pasko (me pseudonimet Mitrush Kuteli e Dr. Pas), kur vazhdonte aty studimet në Akademinë e Shkencave Ekonomike, botoi një studim për veprën e Emineskut, sidhe artikuj e shënime që i bëjnë jehonë mesazhit të poetit të madh rumun. Në vitet që u mor me përparësi me filologjinë romanike, Eqrem Çabej, i cili do të bëhej gjuhëtari më i madh shqiptar, mbajti në Tiranë një kurs të posaçëm për gjuhën e figurat e stilit emineskian. Më 1959, duke u vënë në ballë të përpjekjeve për botimin e një vëllimi poetik, që synonte të rrokte pjesën më të madhe të veprës së Emineskut, Lasgush Poradeci (1899-1987), që mbahet si liriku më i madh shqiptar, i formuar në Austri e në Rumani, ka dëshmuar se, gjatë tërë karrierës së vet letrare, e pat bërë për vete sidomos kompleksiteti i domethënieve dhe i vlerave letrare të përfshira në veprën emineskiane. Qysh më 1930, i ndodhur në Bukuresht, L. Poradeci ka shprehur admirimin e pamatë për Poetin rumun, çka e nxiti të shqipërojë afro 5000 vargje të tij. Ndërkaq, Dh.Pasko botoi dhjetra të tjera, poezi të plota ose fragmente poemash.
Po të shqyrtojmë ndikimin e Emineskut mbi romantikët shqiptarë, por edhe mbi poetët e sotëm, mbase do të hapnim një dritare në letërsinë e krahasuar. Është gati-gati e papërfytyrueshme një histori moderne e mendimit eurojuglindor në dhjetëvjetshin e nëntë të shekullit XIX, pa ndërmarrë një studim të hollësishëm të ndihmesës që ka sjellë në këtë fushë Mihai Eminesku. Ndër poetët ballkanas, mbi të cilët Eminesku pati ndikimin më të prekshëm, përmendim në radhë të parë Asdrenin. Te ky i fundit ndjehet fuqishëm toni i poezisë sociale emineskiane. Asdreni mbante në vend nderi në bibliotekën vetjake veprat e plota të Emineskut. Poezia e tij ka qënë për mua libër jastëku shprehej Asdreni. Modeli emineskian i huazuar nga Asdreni është njëherazi social dhe etik.
Rasti e solli që vetmimi i dy poetëve të shquar të letrave shqipe e rumune, Lasgush Poradeci e Mihai Eminesku, me të dhëna të afërta apo të ngjashme në jetëshkrimet e në veprimtarinë krijuese, poetë që hullojnë e udhojnë vijat orientuese të të dyja letërsive të sapopërmendura në etapat përkatëse të zhvillimit të tyre, të mos i pengojë të bëhen të ndjeshëm ndaj problemeve madhore të bashkëkohësisë. Ashtu si Eminesku, edhe Lasgush Poradeci ka qënë liridashës, antifashist dhe, në vitet '20 të shekullit të kaluar, kur ekzistenca e kombit ishte vënë në rrezik, i kushtoi vargje sublime Pavarësisë së atdheut, të fituar me aq sakrifica e mundime shumëshekullore.
Eminesku dhe Poradeci janë poetë të natyrës e të dashurisë. Në këto treva letrare bie në sy fare qartë se liriku shqiptar është ndikuar thellësisht nga ai rumun. Në një numur të madh poezish, Poradeci e merr si model Emineskun, me të cilin ishte lidhur shpirtërisht. Kështu, Ku shtrohet vala, Mërgim , Malli , Që larg etj, janë shkruar në lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë me De-a[ avea (Sikur të kisha), Din str`in`tate (Që jashtë vendit), Speran]a (Shpresa), Dorin]a (Dëshira)...
Nën ndikimin e Emineskut, Lasgush Poradeci e pasuroi fondin leksikor të gjuhës letrare shqipe me terma e kuptime të reja. Të tilla janë, bie fjala, mall, magji, dhemkë etj, për të cilat ka pasur një dobësi të veçantë, si të ishin fjalë kyçe, sikurse ve në dukje studiuesja Luçia Xhamo-Diakonicë edhe për rastin e Asdrenit, me domethënien dor, durere, farmec etc. Që ta shtjellojmë më tej këtë ide, në poezinë e Lasgush Poradecit fjala mall nuk mbart vetëm kuptimin e dëshirës së fuqishme për të parë dikë apo diçka, por, si në gjuhën rumune, ka edhe kuptimin të dashurosh, të vuash nga dashuria, por sidomos kumton edhe dëshirën, aspiratën, shpresën (kuptime polisemantike, që i ka të vetat gjuha poetike e Emineskut). Pó nën ndikimin e poezisë emineskiane, në krijimtarinë e Lasgush Poradecit termi magji e ka zgjeruar frymëmarrjen tematike duke nënkuptuar edhe çmësyshje, lidhje intime, ngazëllim, mrekullim, ngazëllim, shkrehje çlodhëse, shijë qiellore, tundim, ngasje, cytje, bukuri, harmoni, kënaqësi... 
Duke qënë të dy studentë në Austri e në Gjermani, Eminesku dhe Lasgush Poradeci u ndikuan nga Zhan Pol Rihter, Hëlderlin, Shkolla e Jenës, Novalis, Shkolla e Hajdelbergut. Nga ana tjetër, Eminesku dhe Lasgush Poradeci u dhanë fort pas kozmogonisë indiane. Në të vërtetë, tërheqja e kësaj force krijuese ka një fuqi të pamatë, përmes së cilës mjegulla e përjetshme shpërbëhet në shirita (Shih Amitha Bhose, Kozmogonia indiane dhe Eminesku, Letra I). Bota, hëna, dielli dhe fantazmat shfaqen nga lugjet e mjegullt të kaosit. Pra, kjo është lidhja midis qënies dhe mosqënies. Është njëlloj si me dëshirën e Kamas si lëvizje intelektuale dhe shtysë e së tashmes. E, pra, Kama është e pranishme në të dy poetët.
Sikurse ka vënë në dukje akademiku Mihai Çimpoi (Shih: Eminesku  tretem..., v. cit., f. 134), Eminesku, Asdreni dhe Poradeci dëshmojnë unitetin kulturor të hapësirës iliro-trake. 
Pjekuria artistike, inkandeshenca, vertikaliteti, guximi, çiltërsia e mendimit emineskian kanë frymëzuar edhe autorë shqiptarë të ditëve tona, çka u jep një përfytyrim të ri vendit e përmasave të Emineskut në botën shpirtërore shqiptare. Mund të thuhet se Eminesku është simbol dhe motiv poetik. Një motiv i verifikimit dhe i konsolidimit të vetëdijes estetike, etike, sociale dhe simbol (model) i përfaqësueshmërisë, i eksponencialitetit të veprës poetike në kuptimin e romantikëve të shquar. 
Krahas botimit të një numuri të madh poezish të Emineskut, të përfshira në vëllime të ndryshme të vëna në qarkullim në dhjetëvjetashat e gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të kaluar, janë transmetuar edhe mjaft emisione radiotelevizive, artikuj e studime etj. Vitet e fundit hulumtues shqiptarë janë marrë seriozisht me nxjerrjen në pah të disa anëve thelbësore të krijimtarisë emineskiane. 
Dua të theksoj se poezitë e kësaj antologjie, që jam përpjekur të mos i prek as me pambuk, janë një mendim i gjallë, i drejtpërdrejtë, i kumtuar me masë e me natyrshmëri, me freskinë e figuracionit të begatë e të larmë, me gjerësinë e thellësinë e përfytyrimeve, por edhe me një ton bashkëbisedor në rrafshin ndjesor. Shpirti u flet shpirtrave, ngaqë për këta mjeshtra të penës shpirti mbetet më i rëndësishëm se gërma, e cila jo rrallë ndodh të vetizolohet, të vetmohet, të ngurtësohet. 
Nga një lexim i vëmendshëm i vargjeve të poetëve rumunë, por edhe i krijimeve popullore, nuk mund të mos shquash piktoresken si element i përbashkët e mbizotërues i tyre, pavarësisht nga tematika a stili i autorit përkatës. Këtë element e rigjejmë edhe në mjaft piktorë rumunë, të cilët kur i bëjnë portretin një malësoreje apo një malësori, sikur pengohen të depërtojnë në thellësi të qënies, në individualitetin e modelit, sepse i magjeps, madje i robëron bukuria e kostumeve, motivet dhe ngjyrat e tyre e, kësisoj, ndalen te kësula që mban malësori, apo te shalli që i mbështjell qafën malësores...Fill paskëtaj, të çlodhur gjatë asaj ndalese, e kanë më lehtë ta përshkojnë udhën që i çon drejt shpirtit të fshatarit dhe i japin plotësisht të drejtë poetit të madh rumun, Luçian Blaga, që ka thënë se përjetësia ka lindur në fshat. Këtë ka parasysh, me sa duket, edhe hulumtuesi italian Xhulio Karlo Argan kur thotë se nuk duhet të flasim thjesht për folklor, po për një qytetërim të vërtetë fshatar. Ndërsa një italian tjetër, shkrimtari Xhorxho Basani, ka nxjerrë në pah faktin që pikturat kishtare për rumunin kanë luajtur qysh herët rolin që kanë gazetat në kohët moderne. 
Piktura ka ngjyrat, muzika-notat, ndërsa poezia-figurat artistike. Bota po kalon sot nëpër një moment shpirtëror që ka nevojë për ato pasuri që vetë qëndrimi plot mirëdashje i ka shpëtuar dhe i ka ruajtur të pacënuara. E tillë është edhe poezia rumune e të gjitha kohrave, që ka vlagën e dheut amtar e shkëlqimin e modernes së mirëfilltë.

*Përgatiti për botim Hiqmet Meçaj
(Botuar me shkurtime në Gazetën e Athinës, shkurt 2006)
*

----------

